# Auckland ferrys



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi does anyone here know about the Auckland Ferrys? Well the old ones like MV Kestrel SS Toroa and the Ngorio this thread is about whats left of them? There is one in restoration (the Toroa) There is another that's just a hull(Kestrel) And there is one in great condition (Ngorio) But what's left of the others even just hulls or pieces of wood or the Name


----------

